# Napp Canada Jobfair & Training Expo 2012 - 4 dates Feb. 15 Mississauga, Mar. 15 Scarb



## NappCanada (Feb 6, 2012)

*Napp Canada Jobfair & Training Expo 2012 - 4 dates Feb. 15 Mississauga, Mar. 15 Scarb*

NAPP Canada 2012 jobfair - COME Four (4) Dates & Locations For Spring 2012

*Mississauga International Centre 
10a-2:30p 
Wednesday February 15, 2012
Hall 5, 6900 Airport Rd 
Mississauga, ON L4V1E8*

*Scarborough
Centennial College Conf. Centre 
10a-2:30p 
Thursday March 15, 2012
940 Progress Ave. 
Scarborough, ON M1G3T5*

*Hamilton Convention Centre 
10a-2:30p 
Wednesday March 21, 2012
1 Summers Lane, Hamilton ON L8P4Y2*

*Toronto
10a-2:30p
Wednesday March 28, 2012
Roy Thomson Hall
60 Simcoe Street
Toronto, ON
(St Andrews Subway)*

visit us at NAPP Canada Job Fair 2012 - Spring 2012 Mississauga Job Fair is Feb. 15, Scarborough Job Fair is March 15, Hamilton Jobfair is March 21, Toronto Jobfair is March 28 for more info
*
"you've got special job talents, and we've got it too!" Napp Canada.*


----------

